# My new baby girl



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Good news...I'm 99% sure she is a girl after all.  Went to visit her today, and asked the store owners if they could call the breeder and find out the mutations of the parents for me. Well, apparently dad was a normal whiteface and mom was a whiteface cinnamon pied. If both parents were only split to pearl, not visual, that would make her a girl by default right?



















She is very sweet, just a little timid at first. Once you get her to step up though, she's very calm. She likes to nibble everything (fingers especially) but doesn't bite hard at all. Can't wait to bring her home! She needs a name, though...suggestions welcome.

And just because she's adorable, have a couple shots of the galah they have at that shop letting me give her scritches. I'm totally in love with her but can't afford the asking price.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well females can only be visuals, not split, but since mom wasnt a pearl, this baby is for sure female  congrats! she is beautiful, i love her pearling!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, duh. I'm bad at this genetics stuff lol. I agree though, her pearls are gorgeous!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!i was sure that in the end you would take a wf pearl.
she is lovely


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Whitefaces are my weakness and I do LOVE the pearls. It was luck that I found her at the bird store, and I couldn't just walk away...lol.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

I love whitefaces too...unfortuately ysterday i lost the 4 o fmy 6 tiels...cates killed them....i found alive only two(those of my siggy)....3 of the killed ones where whitefaces and albino(1)the fourth was normal grey....so im ready to expoit.....i love tiels...now i will dedicate to the 2 alive ones.
Congrats again to your new girl


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that's terrible.  I'm so sorry to hear that. I have cats, so this is a huge fear of mine even though I'm very careful to make sure the cats can't get to the birds.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep you have to...


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmmm..what do you all think of the name Freya for her?


----------



## lilbear (Aug 2, 2012)

I love that name


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I think it fits her! Freya it is.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

She s lovely ! Congrats X x


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Gorgeous. Both the new name and the new baby


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Someone else named their white face pearl freya on here lol.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Jeez, really? I'm unoriginal I guess, lol. Too late to change it now, it's stuck.


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Ginger101 (Jun 11, 2012)

good name.it's the same name my mum has for her WF cinnamon pearl


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She is gorgeous and I love her name.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, a baby girl, that is awesome! And she will keep her beautiful pears, yes!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Aww she is too pretty, when do you get to take her home?


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, I do like it  She is extremely beautiful. I wish It was mine


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

echolalia said:


> Jeez, really? I'm unoriginal I guess, lol. Too late to change it now, it's stuck.


it's still a pretty name.  and it's very suitable for a whiteface pearl.

someone asked me if jaime named willow- willow bc she looked like a tree. LOL. i found that odd.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I actually don't find it that strange...WF pearls remind me a bit of birch trees (the bark).


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, and I'm bringing her home this weekend. So excited! I also get to introduce all the boys then.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That is exciting news,congratulations.


----------



## tobilou (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful bird with a beautiful name!


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats! She's so lovely.


----------



## Khani193 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Freya*



meaggiedear said:


> Someone else named their white face pearl freya on here lol.


That would be me, but I am happy to share. World is big enough for lots of cute teils


----------

